# Smart Reloader 'O' Press



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Amazon.com: SmartReloader Omega 800 Reloading Press: Sports & Outdoors

Check this out....

I got this to set up just as a decaping station.

I am sure someone has seen it before but I was going to get a Rock Chucker but this was way cheaper...for just knocking primers, it seemed silly to spend so much more on the RCBS.


----------

